# unerfreuliches verhalten dieses forums

## cng

hallo zusammen

mir ist vor kurzem folgendes aufgefallen. ich habe z.b. 10 neue beiträge in den verschiedenen

foren. wie jeder fängt man nun an, eine nach dem andern durchzulesen (oft auch durcheinander,

je nach interesse). irgendeinmal so nach der 3 -6 sind alle treads als gelesen markiert, obwohl ich 

noch gar nicht alles gelesen habe. ist das nur bei mir so, oder ist das bei euch auch der fall?

es ist ja nicht grad so, dass ich deswegen sterben würde, aber etwas störend ist das schon..

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## Finswimmer

Japp, das Problem habe ich auch.

Leider kann ich keine Regelmäßigkeit feststellen...

Theroetisch, bzw, von mir erwünscht, wäre dies:

Jeder Beitrag bleibt solange ungelesen, bis ich draufklicke, oder alles als gelesen markiere.

Wenn ich nun 2 Wochen, was mal der Fall war, nichts lese, war es natürlich viel ungelesen, aber einmal F5 geklickt, und schon war die Hälfte weg...

Evtl gibt es hier jmd der dieses Verhalten versteht...

Tobi

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Dito, habe das aber bei allen phpBB-boards, die ich besuche.  :Question: 

edit: Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Allesamt Firefox-Benutzer? Wäre interessant ob die Opera/Konqueror/etc-Benutzer dieses Phänomen auch kennen. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Problem seitens des Browsers?

----------

## Finswimmer

Jupp, bin stolzer FF Nutzer  :Smile: 

Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das auch mit dem Konqueror hatte.

Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Ich wüsste sowieso gerne mal, wie das geht:

10.000 User, 100.000 Beiträge (nur mal angenommen)

Zu jedem User die ungelesen Beiträge, das sind doch eine ganze Menge, oder?

Tobi

----------

## cng

benutzer auch firefox. werde mal mit konqueror aufs forum losgehen (in den nächsten paar tagen)

----------

## amne

Wieviel Zeit ist denn da vergangen? Unsere session length beträgt 5400 Sekunden (also 90 Minuten). Verwendest du Cookies oder loggst du dich jedes mal neu ein?

Mir ist nur manchmal aufgefallen, dass bei einer neuen Session alles als gelesen markiert wird, wenn man zum Beginn gleichzeitig 2 Threads/Foren via Bookmark in neuen Tabs öffnen, das bringt das Sessionmanagement durcheinander. Wenn die Session einmal aktiv ist tritt das aber nicht mehr auf.

Ansonsten könntest du einmal in Gentoo Forums Feedback suchen ob jemand etwas ähnliches gepostet hat, ich kann mich jetzt nicht wirklich erinnern.

----------

## slick

Also meine Beobachtung hierzu (obs nun so ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht) geht dahin das nach jedem "Ausloggen" die neuen Thread als gelesen gesetzt werden, d.h. die "Neu-Markierung" funktioniert nur innerhalb einer Session, nach erneutem Login sind alle wieder gelesen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich starte das Forum in 2 Tabs im FF. Beides gleichzeitig mit Cookies und Passwort Remember.

Könnte also genau das sein, was amne gesagt hat.

Was könnte ich machen?

Die Funktion oben rechts will ich nicht gerne benutzen, mag es halt, dass ich direkt die Zuordnung zu den UnterForen sehe. Und die Zeitstruktur erhalten bleibt...

Tobi

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Also meine Beobachtung hierzu (obs nun so ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht) geht dahin das nach jedem "Ausloggen" die neuen Thread als gelesen gesetzt werden, d.h. die "Neu-Markierung" funktioniert nur innerhalb einer Session, nach erneutem Login sind alle wieder gelesen.

 

Jo, ich denke das ist bei jedem phpBB so und es macht doch auch nur so wirklich Sinn, oder ?

Ich meine wenn ich eine Session habe, beende ich die i.d.R wenn ich alles gelesen habe..

tost

----------

## cng

ich habe mal das forum mit dem konqueror gestartet, eine zeit gewartet und dann nacheinander die treads

abgearbeitet. ich konnte das prolem aber so nicht feststellen. ich habe den eindruck, dass es der ff ist,

der da schuld sein könnte.

----------

## Gekko

Ich habe es auch auf allen phpbb Boards, egal mit welchem Browser.

Falls wer wissen will wie das ganze intern funktioniert ein Link:

http://www.phpbb.de/viewtopic.php?t=113912

----------

## Earthwings

Es gibt einen Bug (siehe hier), der dazu führt, dass beim Lesen eines Threads mit neuen Beiträgen der drüberstehende Thread auch als gelesen markiert wird. Ich hab mir den Code dazu in phpbb irgendwann mal angeschaut, der sieht eigentlich ok aus. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Tritt auch eher selten auf.

----------

## amne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich starte das Forum in 2 Tabs im FF. Beides gleichzeitig mit Cookies und Passwort Remember.
> 
> Könnte also genau das sein, was amne gesagt hat.
> 
> 

 

Zuerst eine beliebige forums-url aufrufen (also z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org) und danach die beiden Tabs aufmachen sollte funktionieren. Ist nicht ganz elegant, ich weiss.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, ich glaube, dann versuche ich mich echt an die "Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage" Funktion zu gewöhnen.

Da dürfte der Fehler dann aber nicht auftreten? Soll heißen, ich rufe diese URL auf, öffne daraus 10 Threads, schließe sie alle nacheinander, und nach 50 min öffne ich wieder das Forum mit dieser Funktion?

Tobi

----------

## tost

Die neue 7 Tage Funktion und die alt bekannten Threads der letzten 24 Stunden werden zwar als gelesen oder ungelesen markiert, dennoch aufgelistet.

Sollte von daher funktionieren

tost

----------

## Cpt_McLane

amne, evtl. könntest du hier -> http://www.phpbb.de/moddb/UPI2DB_V2 mal einen blick drauf werfen? *liebguck*

----------

## slick

 *Cpt_McLane wrote:*   

> amne, evtl. könntest du hier -> http://www.phpbb.de/moddb/UPI2DB_V2 mal einen blick drauf werfen? *liebguck*

 

Hier eine Zusammenfassung so wie es mir bisher bekannt war. Von daher halt ich UPI2DB für die falsche Lösung für ein Forum dieser Größe hier, aber evt. kann man ja auch was tunen.

 *ein anderes Forum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Cookie und dem UPI2DB System?
> 
> Das Cookie System ist das Standard System von phpBB2 Foren. Wenn Du einen Beitrag liest wird eine Information als Cookie auf Deinen Rechner gespeichert die besagt das Du diesen Beitrag gelesen hast. Der so ziemlich größte Nachteil von diesem System ist das ungewollte als gelesen markieren der Beiträge beim Schließen oder Absturz des Browsers. Das UPI2DB System speichert die Information nicht als Cookie auf den Rechner sondern in die Datenbank
> ...

 

----------

## misterjack

 *Cpt_McLane wrote:*   

> amne, evtl. könntest du hier -> http://www.phpbb.de/moddb/UPI2DB_V2 mal einen blick drauf werfen? *liebguck*

 

das problem an dem teil ist die nicht zu verachtende höhere datenbankauslastung. und dieses forum ist gigantisch, da kann man gleich mal nen zweiten server dafür hinstellen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cpt_McLane

Ok, an die große Zahl internationaler Besucher/Mitglieder dieses Forums hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Sorry...

----------

